# This Week's "It May Take A Moment"



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Yooper said:


> View attachment 138464
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



I see a smile in the atomic blast.   Parking lots come to mind.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## SamSpade

Yooper said:


> --- End of line (MCP)


Funny - but as you recall, the child was not cut in two; 
Solomon was wise enough to know the mere suggestion of splitting the child would reveal the true mother.
He knew it would never happen.

BTW - I've always loved that story.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Good one!  Ice, Ice Baby!  I had to...sorry...



And, what is interesting is Rob Van Winkle (yes, that is his name) was broke, and moved on to support himself.  I admire him for that....https://www.bing.com/search?q=vanilla+ice+hgtv&qs=AS&pq=vanilla+ice+hg&sc=8-14&cvid=58AD9E2FB5A945C69C87C04BD11BDC21&FORM=QBLH&sp=1


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## SamSpade

This_person said:


> View attachment 138636



I always like what Tony Stark says about finding a needle in a haystack.
"Fortunately I brought a magnet".


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## GWguy

This_person said:


> View attachment 138725


Luke Skywalker said that, didn't he?


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person

Is she sure that's all he has trouble with?


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

Wide-Fi?


----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello

Hey, where's this week's moment?


----------



## Yooper

Monello said:


> Hey, where's this week's moment?


Decided not to post this week as the "taking of a moment" was all about everyone taking a bit to finally understand what Trump did with The Squad.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## GURPS

I guess technically you are every time you choose to have sex ...  but I understand her totally clueless point

In was choosing to have sex, not get pregnant

Definitely someone who should be sterilized


----------



## This_person

GURPS said:


> I guess technically you are every time you choose to have sex ...  but I understand her totally clueless point
> 
> In was choosing to have sex, not get pregnant
> 
> Definitely someone who should be sterilized


Her point being totally clueless is kind of the point 

"Choice" is when you decide whether to risk becoming pregnant, not when you decide whether to kill someone.  She clearly doesn't get that.  Too few of today's youth get that.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


> View attachment 145627


that one really did take a couple of looks to figure out.


----------



## Monello

Merlin99 said:


> that one really did take a couple of looks to figure out.


Fingers crossed you weren't traumatized.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> I guess technically you are every time you choose to have sex ...  but I understand her totally clueless point
> 
> In was choosing to have sex, not get pregnant
> 
> Definitely someone who should be sterilized


She's probably a gang banger.  But not the bloods or crips type of gang banger.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## UglyBear

Happens with federal snow days, and the NJ hurricane power outage.  People get busy!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GWguy

Grumpy said:


>


Did you hear the young Matthew McConaughey in the gallery?  "Alright, alright, alright!!!!"


----------



## Yooper

Grumpy said:


>


I (fondly) remember this bit.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Today's project on Rt 249 after repainting all the lines last week.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Ergonomic?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jrt_ms1995

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147155


I need Jesus sex?


----------



## stgislander

Landline or mobile?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech

Yooper said:


> View attachment 147214
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Soldier, that belt needs to be flouresenct reflective when out on PT.


----------



## Clem72

Yooper said:


> View attachment 147214
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



I'm not much of a gun person, but is that a Chipotle?

quickest belt in the West?


----------



## Yooper

Clem72 said:


> *(a)* I'm not much of a gun person, but is that a Chipotle?
> 
> (*b*) quickest belt in the West?


*(b)* That's something I think I would pay to see!

*(a)* I thought it was a Beretta!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147155


Healing Liquor! Damn that thing is accurate.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147357


Can't be.  It's the official state food product of Hawaii.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

When making a sex tape, be sure to play Disney Music in the background.

That way, if it ever gets leaked, Disney Lawyers will have all copies deleted from the internet!


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 147834


Wow. That was tough. Guess I would have figured it out a lot sooner had I been a Linkin Park fan (like my kids were).

Nice find. 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

This almost certainly is a photo taken out of context. However, knowing the person using the binos I could easily believe it's the real deal (especially when you look at the eyes of the 4-star).






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## UglyBear

Yooper said:


> This almost certainly is a photo taken out of context. However, knowing the person using the binos I could easily believe it's the real deal (especially when you look at the eyes of the 4-star).
> --- End of line (MCP)


Is it the disgust at the person himself or the way he's holding the binoculars?


----------



## Yooper

UglyBear said:


> Is it the disgust at the person himself or the way he's holding the binoculars?


Professionally, I would say the latter. Personally, I would say, yes.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GregV814

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147938


Is that Adam schifface or Chuck Todd?


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GregV814

Yooper said:


> View attachment 148017
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


No, no... expand the ALLEGED rip, to see a deeply sad mans pain and agony in his expression. See the pain and suffering when confronted with the reality that Greta’ s ship is bigger and had a crew if 8.... sad indeed.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

Look for amish women - missed connections
					

Looking to help out amish women with extra needs



					potsdam.craigslist.org


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## limblips

Yooper said:


> View attachment 148395
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I am thinking few will get it but it is hilarious.  Saw it live.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Yooper

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 148655


I just can't see it....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> I just can't see it....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Look closer.


----------



## Yooper

Monello said:


> Look closer.


I'm trying to feel my way toward understanding.... Just not feeling it....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

This definitely took me a moment:
-





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## stgislander

Yooper said:


> This definitely took me a moment:
> -
> View attachment 148806
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> This definitely took me a moment:
> -
> View attachment 148806
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Whenever I see 1 of these, and the person says that it took a minute, I'm intrigued. So I scanned, looking for that obscure hint.  Then there it was, right in front of me.

PS.  Sometimes I post a random picture on FB, then write LIKE when you see it.


----------



## Yooper

Yooper said:


> This definitely took me a moment:
> -
> View attachment 148806


Oof, it's not even a good Photoshop.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 148794


missing the last O


----------



## Bonehead

I finally got the shadow, duh !


----------



## Yooper

Merlin99 said:


> missing the last O


I suspect that's why it was posted to the "This May Take a Mment" thread.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> View attachment 148867


Seal under the snow (ice)?


----------



## GregV814

Boy, John Kay is an old man...


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> View attachment 148926


Tropical cousin to the Jackalope?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149214


Guess I'm a super nerd.   I read that without hesitation like I was reading a text.


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149214


That took me way longer than a moment.... Not the ST nerd that I thought I was....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bonehead

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149302


My imagination fails as to how or why this occurred.....guesses anyone ?


----------



## Sneakers

Bonehead said:


> My imagination fails as to how or why this occurred.....guesses anyone ?


Russian and drunk.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149302


That's a super, low tide.


----------



## limblips

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149302


I guess this shoots the hell out of the rising sea level theory.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149467


But we haven't always been perfect in space! 









						How NASA Lost a Spacecraft From a Metric Math Mistake | SimScale
					

How NASA lost a spacecraft due to a mistake with metric units and unit conversion. Learn about the Mars Climate Orbiter incident.




					www.simscale.com


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## GregV814

Monello said:


> View attachment 149573


?


----------



## Kyle

GregV814 said:


> ?


It's a Jersey thing.


----------



## GregV814

Kyle said:


> It's a Jersey thing.


O


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> It's a Jersey thing.


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> ?


It may take a moment to get this.  Or not.


----------



## GregV814

I chose the ladder and the rung was broke


----------



## Clem72

Monello said:


> That's a super, low tide.



So that building, the sidewalk, and the grass are all normally underwater? Seems the opposite was more likely, the sub was parked there during an abnormally high tide.


----------



## Merlin99

Clem72 said:


> So that building, the sidewalk, and the grass are all normally underwater? Seems the opposite was more likely, the sub was parked there during an abnormally high tide.


https://www.popularmechanics.com/military/navy-ships/a33248171/submarine-tow-iran/


----------



## Monello

Clem72 said:


> So that building, the sidewalk, and the grass are all normally underwater? Seems the opposite was more likely, the sub was parked there during an abnormally high tide.


I can't believe what I'm reading.  You should know my replies by now.  Here's another 1 to ponder.


----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading.  You should know my replies by now.  Here's another 1 to ponder.
> 
> View attachment 149603


That's obviously an "art" piece.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

This has been out on Facebook and some may have seen it...but can you guess who they are??


----------



## GregV814

Jesse Jackson and Phil Spector in white face?


----------



## GregV814

Val Kilmer and billy Kilmer?


----------



## Kyle

Mickey Rourke is one of them


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> Mickey Rourke is one of them


The other looks like Kathy Bates.


----------



## Toxick

Grumpy said:


> This has been out on Facebook and some may have seen it...but can you guess who they are??
> 
> View attachment 149683





I suddenly have the urge to throw my old Guns N Roses CDs from the train.


----------



## Grumpy

https://twitter.com/Lisa_Herbold?re.../iframe/2/twitter.min.html1282768695106793473


----------



## Kyle




----------



## kom526

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149802


@vraiblonde This would be perfect ink for @Monello


----------



## Bonehead

The first thing that cane to mind was that is the first useful tat that I have ever seen !


----------



## frequentflier

Bonehead said:


> The first thing that cane to mind was that is the first useful tat that I have ever seen !


Me, too. It is very practical!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GregV814

So, that explains Elton John, Freddie (Ready) Mercury and any biological male on cooking and home decorating shows on cable???


----------



## Kyle




----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149905


It does say “you *can”, *not “you *have to*” — and I really don’t like McDonalds enough bother.  So, nobody


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

^Funniest thing I've seen this year


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 149950
> View attachment 149950


You took a pic of my flat last week before I got it fixt.  No fair!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Monello said:


> View attachment 149968


Suddenly, I find myself no longer thirsty for a cold one.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sneakers

Yooper said:


> Suddenly, I find myself no longer thirsty for a cold one.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Why do I think Gilligan set that one up?


----------



## Monello




----------



## GURPS

Yooper said:


> Suddenly, I find myself no longer thirsty for a cold one.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)




certainly not a Longneck


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

I'm pretty sure he drives around here


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 150068


That explains a lot.


----------



## GregV814




----------



## Monello

Descent worker?  Is that like a deep sea diver?  Elevator operator?  Air plane pilot?  Skunk neutralizer?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Kyle said:


> View attachment 150253


Stupid b*tch!!


----------



## DoWhat

Kyle said:


>


Nice sweater.


----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


>


Interesting that only us dudes are having a reaction to this.  Must be our love for guns


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 150385


Where do I order one of these (not the Diet Coke, though)? Or do I have to make it myself? Either way, dinner tonight!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech

The only fault I can find is burning your fingers on the hot pizza grease when you pick it up.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

ok, so that could be an angry bug-eyed alien, or a butt print.


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 150476


May the roni, not the rona, be with you.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## DoWhat

Yooper said:


> View attachment 150575
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


?
Little help?


----------



## Bonehead

DoWhat said:


> ?
> Little help?


Mickey D's arches left upper side.


----------



## DoWhat

Bonehead said:


> Mickey D's arches left upper side.


I saw that, but looking for the funny joke.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## DaSDGuy

GURPS said:


> View attachment 150750


You can only get it on Tuesday.


----------



## Toxick

I've been trying to improve my attitude lately. So instead of a swear jar, I have a negativity jar. If I say or do something negative or pessimistic I'll put a dollar in.

The jar is currently half empty.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello

New light project in the man cave


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Tech

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 151100


Is that Sleepy Joe from when he lived there.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sneakers

Yooper said:


> View attachment 151139
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


The proverbial fork in the road?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

Schrodinger's Klingon....  It could be in all the boxes, or none.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Tech

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 151200


I get what it is but what's the thing in the middle?


----------



## Sneakers

Tech said:


> I get what it is but what's the thing in the middle?


A "ness".  duh.


----------



## jazz lady

Tech said:


> I get what it is but what's the thing in the middle?


The original NES gaming system console.


----------



## Tech

Sneakers said:


> A "ness".  duh.


I'm old, Atari 2600 was all I had.


----------



## Monello




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Yooper

Brought to you by Public Education, Inc. (part of my Axis of Evil: right there with the Democrat (KKK) party and that cult of mass murder, Planned Parenthood).  

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Grumpy

^good stuff


----------



## limblips




----------



## DoWhat

limblips said:


> View attachment 151506


It took me a few seconds.


----------



## limblips




----------



## Toxick

Yooper said:


> View attachment 151415
> 
> 
> Brought to you by Public Education, Inc. (part of my Axis of Evil: right there with the Democrat (KKK) party and that cult of mass murder, Planned Parenthood).
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)





My first thought was "I hope an engineering student didn't make this design".


----------



## Monello




----------



## itsbob

Monello said:


> View attachment 151616


If she took the tips, she wouldn't be such a mess.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

RE how the letter W appears 

no it is not ...... depending on the cursive script


----------



## Yooper

GURPS said:


> RE how the letter W appears
> 
> no it is not ...... depending on the cursive script


Killjoy.  

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## DaSDGuy

GURPS said:


> RE how the letter W appears
> 
> no it is not ...... depending on the cursive script


I never use a cursive font


----------



## Tech

So old that there was only the V.


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> Killjoy.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Cliffy from Cheers is on the forums.


----------



## Toxick

Yooper said:


> View attachment 151782
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips




----------



## DoWhat

limblips said:


> View attachment 151932


Boy or Girl outcome?

Or a BLTUVXMSTANRT?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Ken King




----------



## Yooper

Ken King said:


> View attachment 151988


I'll have a pint to go with that.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more...






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

Best laff of the day


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152583


That was very, very _drôle_.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Toxick

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152721




OMG - who the **** is *that*?


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152721


Nice!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152384


Shouldn't the barrel opening be over the handle facing the user?


----------



## GURPS

Tanfoglio


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Yooper

Monello said:


> View attachment 152885


Boxes of the "ET Finger" toy?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> Boxes of the "ET Finger" toy?
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Frying pans in boxes.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Uh...new "jack off in a box"


----------



## Monello

Bio fit - Not sure what they are trying to fit.  Where they are trying to fit it?  And what ever it is, seems to be healthy.


----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> Bio fit - Not sure what they are trying to fit.  Where they are trying to fit it?  And what ever it is, seems to be healthy.
> 
> View attachment 152982


The blue cylinder kinda looks like a battery powered rocket.


----------



## Merlin99

Sneakers said:


> The blue cylinder kinda looks like a battery powered rocket.


and it's the first "manned" mission to uranus.


----------



## Sneakers

Merlin99 said:


> and it's the first "manned" mission to uranus.


Wonder if they'll find any Klingons.


Yeah, it was an obvious statement, but someone had to say it....


----------



## GregV814

Monello said:


> Bio fit - Not sure what they are trying to fit.  Where they are trying to fit it?  And what ever it is, seems to be healthy.
> 
> View attachment 152982


I knew Pete Bootyjuju was starting a foundation supporting an open exchange.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Tech

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 153072


Yep a little warm today.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

A good friend died when we couldn't remember his blood type.  As he died, he kept saying "Be Positive".  But it's going to be difficult moving on without him.


----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> A good friend died when we couldn't remember his blood type.  As he died, he kept saying "Be Positive".  But it's going to be difficult moving on without him.


At least a mistake wasn't made with a blood typo.


----------



## GregV814

Im afraid of elevators, so Im taking steps to avoid them.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Ralph, I can't believe you talked me into going to a restuarant for Thanksgiving.


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153313


.556 should have been a tell.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

I gave her the ax quite a while back....

:rimshot:

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153362


Honestly. Holy crap, batman!

Wish there was another photo taken 15 seconds later. I suspect we'd see her lunch on the snow in front of her following the pilot telling her what almost happened.

First rule of flight club, keep your head down!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## stgislander

Kinda reminds me when I was on sea trials in Taiwan two years ago.  We were 10 miles out from home port, when for some reason a videographer reached up to grab his high priced camera drone out of the air.

The props were not shrouded.

I'm not sure they ever found one of the fingers.


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> Kinda reminds me when I was on sea trials in Taiwan two years ago.  We were 10 miles out from home port, when for some reason a videographer reached up to grab his high priced camera drone out of the air.
> 
> The props were not shrouded.
> 
> I'm not sure they ever found one of the fingers.


I've seen lots of youtube vids of similar, usually with smaller, less powerful drones.  You'd think by now shrouds would be standard equipment.  Venturi shrouds might even enhance the thrust.


----------



## Monello

Sneakers said:


> Venturi shrouds might even enhance the thrust.


I've had good success with a firm grip of the headboard with 1 hand.  YMMV


----------



## itsbob

Upcoming career change


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

Perspective is everything.


----------



## Monello

Spoiler: No idea?



Human hair that was caught in a zipper


----------



## Tech

Monello said:


> View attachment 153458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: No idea?
> 
> 
> 
> Human hair that was caught in a zipper


----------



## limblips

Gary Larsen  "The Far Side"


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

This won't take a moment but its a pretty funny prank.


----------



## GregV814

Monello said:


> View attachment 153778


You know Monello, many years ago, my studies took me to France, where I lived while attending The Char'els Degaulle' University. The entire 4 years was delving into the short life of Vincent, "Gi", (pronounced Gheeeee by his contemporaries) Van Gogh. He and Paul Gauguin sold charachter sketches to tourists from Japan and drank Schlitz beer on weekends.  In free time, I'd wander out those doors and wander down the Champs Elysees, going cafe to cabaret thinking how I'd feel when find, a very good friend of miiiiiiiine. I was a free man in Paris, I felt unfettered and alive. 
So, I met this woman, Joan Mitchell, and told her my story. She was living at the Eiffel Towers, trying hard to learn a few chords on a beat up old Silvertone guitar.. I introduced her to a few people and, well, yadda yadda yadda...


----------



## Monello

Unfettered, now that's a word you don't hear often.  Now to somehow work that word into a conversation today.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

That speaks volumes about the world we live in now.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> That speaks volumes about the world we live in now.


Our entertainment is all manufactured based on certain criteria.  Talent is way down on the attributes list.  I like to refer to this as the Johnny Bravo effect.


----------



## GregV814

Monello said:


>


is that whats her name and her whatyachallit??


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> is that whats her name and her whatyachallit??


Yes & yes


----------



## GregV814

Monello said:


> Yes & yes


the guys from New Blocks and the kids...I think its Like Armstrong and the Vj's???


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Bearded Man in Flannel Mistakes Cat Piss for Really Good IPA
					

Local bearded man Alec Turner mistook a stray cat’s piss for a “really good” IPA late Monday evening.




					thehardtimes.net


----------



## Toxick




----------



## GregV814

Yooper said:


> View attachment 154075
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Rubinesque....no skinny chix.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## limblips

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 154154


More government dictatorship!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Sneakers

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 154178


Ok, that DID take a moment....


----------



## Monello

Give up?Old Lang Sign


----------



## Monello




----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> View attachment 154181
> 
> 
> Give up?Old Lang Sign


That one was easy....


----------



## GregV814

WARNING, SOME OF THIS IS MADE UP:
a "new and improved" product, as seen on television, promises to reduce headaches. Its a headband with a module that presses against the forehead that's supposed to send electricity into your head and minimize pain and discomfort. It works on women and minorities too!!! (as demonstrated on TV!!!).._ I think, Dr's. Fauci and Biden endorsed it too.

WooHahn Industries, in conjunction with BilGateCo's first offering of the device, promises your satisfaction is guaranteed or your money back. BUT wait!! There's more!! You will receive, for an additional fee, with free shipping, a 1979 Winnebago self contained camper. Look, You deserve it after being cooped up in your section 8 apartment too long!! And now that evictions are LEGAL AGAIN, because TRUMP HATES YOU, TRAVEL TO FAR AWAY PLACES, visit exotic white privilege's towns, listen to the TicTok radio songs and messages!!!

Sorry, we cannot offer long term financing because......._


----------



## PrchJrkr

Monello said:


> View attachment 154182


Far be it from me, but I don't think these ladies were waiting for a shrimp to come their way when these pictures were taken. This meme is very sexspicious...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Monello said:


> View attachment 154182


Trying to catch something.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Clem72

GURPS said:


> View attachment 154273



Now I wonder what a Star Trek show with a ship captained by Tony Danza with First Mate Woody Harrelson would have turned out.  And Coach Ernie as the Chief of Security, Cliff as the Chief engineer, and Norm as the Ship's Counsellor.


----------



## Kyle

Clem72 said:


> ... and Norm as the Ship's Counsellor.


----------



## GURPS

Clem72 said:


> Now I wonder what a Star Trek show with a ship captained by Tony Danza with First Mate Woody Harrelson




The Pakleds


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154370


Just the one.....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DoWhat

Yooper said:


> View attachment 154708
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I cant figure this one out.


----------



## Yooper

DoWhat said:


> I cant figure this one out.


How about if I add the series...? Does that help?





















--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Merlin99

MIA


----------



## limblips

Please share.  I found this photo near BJ's in California.  It says "Mom and Dad, 1955 on the back.  Let's get it back to the family.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle

And the last one should be past it's "sell by" date.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> And the last one should be past it's "sell by" date.


I think it curdled a few years ago.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 154797


Reminds me of an episode of Trading Spaces where Hildi used record albums on the walls. Hideous!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Reminds me of an episode of Trading Spaces where Hildi used record albums on the walls. Hideous!
> View attachment 154798


Ewww!


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 154797


That has to be some kind of record....


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> That has to be some kind of record....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

I was playing air drums to Rush in my car and lost a stick out the window. I had to change over to Def Leppard.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155084


Looks like the Gumby versions of Willie and Kamala.


----------



## Tech

Biden working in the Oval Office


----------



## Monello




----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> View attachment 155207


It would be a crime to eat it!


----------



## Monello

Sneakers said:


> It would be a crime to eat it!


Just the onions.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155299


Okay... I don't get it.


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> Okay... I don't get it.


Look up the urban dictionary for 420.  69 should be self-explanatory.


----------



## stgislander

Sneakers said:


> Look up the urban dictionary for 420.  69 should be self-explanatory.


That's not the image.  I'm asking about the 30, 30, 3000 image.


----------



## Sneakers

stgislander said:


> That's not the image.  I'm asking about the 30, 30, 3000 image.


Oh.  Oops.  Yeah, that one escapes me too.


----------



## Kyle

Count the two circles in between.


----------



## limblips

These are my WoW jeans.


----------



## Tech

limblips said:


> These are my WoW jeans.
> 
> View attachment 155336
> View attachment 155336


To some it's mom jeans.


----------



## limblips

Tech said:


> To some it's mom jeans.


Depends on you point of view!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155345


  What were these people thinking!?!!


That carrot obviously should be wearing a cup.


----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155345


He's got a hell of a taproot.


----------



## Monello

Sneakers said:


> What were these people thinking!?!!


Touchdown?


----------



## Tech

Monello said:


> Touchdown?


Heard of a two point conversion but three points?


----------



## Tech




----------



## Clem72

Tech said:


> View attachment 155380




It's funny, but it actually doesn't look very risky to me.  Guaranteed the cables below ground are water proof, so this would be about as risky as charging in the rain (which means not at all).  The pumps don't turn power on until the cord is fully inserted and it communicates with the car to identify supported charging rates, then it measures the line resistance to identify losses that would lead to an overheat, then it continuously tracks ground faults. Any short would be immediately identified (before power is even applied).  Think GFCI on steroids.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155396


This actually took less than a moment.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

It should last forever.


----------



## Monello

Clem72 said:


> It's funny, but it actually doesn't look very risky to me.  Guaranteed the cables below ground are water proof, so this would be about as risky as charging in the rain (which means not at all).  The pumps don't turn power on until the cord is fully inserted and it communicates with the car to identify supported charging rates, then it measures the line resistance to identify losses that would lead to an overheat, then it continuously tracks ground faults. Any short would be immediately identified (before power is even applied).  Think GFCI on steroids.


Thanks for clearing that up for us Cliffy.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady

And shoe color and placement count!


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Merlin99

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 155578


That one took a few minutes


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## DoWhat

Bed Bugs?


----------



## GregV814




----------



## Sneakers

Future cancelling???


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## GregV814

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 155653


Neil was absent for the class picture.


----------



## jazz lady

GregV814 said:


> Neil was absent for the class picture.


Good. I can't stand him or his "singing."


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155781


Reminds me of the time a guy flicked his hi-beams at me, I was like WTF, jerk..that was right before I hit the deer.


----------



## Sneakers




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Kyle

DaSDGuy said:


> View attachment 155866


That's going to be the first thing I remember now, anytime I have to use one.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155945


To which Bill Clinton and Andrew Cuomo reply "challenge accepted"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 156253


This model is popular with Mexican coyotes.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> This model is popular with Mexican coyotes.


They do'n need no stinking seats!


----------



## Monello

Give up?



Spoiler: Look here



Psyche


----------



## Monello




----------



## PrchJrkr

Monello said:


> View attachment 156463


The reason they're always "broken" is because they're a bitch to clean and no one wants to do it. Therefore, after its cleaned, they're placed out of service.


----------



## RareBreed

Monello said:


> View attachment 156463


Or the Cola Slurpee dispenser at the Solomons 7-11.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## AnthonyJames

Yooper said:


> View attachment 138464
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Believe it or not, I just got this joke.

Split the Atom=Nuclear Fission


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

What if algebra teachers are really disguised Pirates and tricking us into finding the X for them?


----------



## Sneakers




----------



## DaSDGuy

Ages are for when the meme was created


----------



## jrt_ms1995

AnthonyJames said:


> Believe it or not, I just got this joke.
> 
> Split the Atom=Nuclear Fission


Sometimes it just takes a little while.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RareBreed

Yooper said:


> View attachment 157549
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


We have a clock similar to that with the exact same issue. Had it in the house a year before anyone noticed.


----------



## Tech




----------



## NextJen




----------



## jrt_ms1995

NextJen said:


> View attachment 157715


1 - 2 - 3


----------



## NextJen

jrt_ms1995 said:


> 1 - 2 - 3


The world may never know


----------



## stgislander

jrt_ms1995 said:


> 1 - 2 - 3


I believe it is pronounced tha-ree.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Merlin99

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 157718


Hint - think Thailand


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Monello




----------



## stgislander

Monello said:


> View attachment 157895


That reminds me... Hey MD DOT!  How about filling in that pothole on St George Island bridge before it get any bigger!


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> That reminds me... Hey MD DOT!  How about filling in that pothole on St George Island bridge before it get any bigger!


If you can’t fish through it yet, it’ll probably be a while.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158010


An igloo igloo!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158144


----------



## limblips

Not me, not wide enough but what is the girl in pink packing?  I looks like a machete!


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Sneakers




----------



## Monello

Look closely.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> View attachment 158631


if Facebook hadn’t permanently exiled me I’d post that.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Praying Mantis are mating with lantern flies to make murder hornets.


----------



## Sneakers

People are usually shocked to find out I'm not a very good electrician.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## UglyBear

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 159301


Is this real?


----------



## RoseRed

UglyBear said:


> Is this real?


I found it on the interwebz, it must be true!


----------



## RoseRed

UglyBear said:


> Is this real?


Biden poses for pictures with MAGA kids during 9/11 memorial in Shanksville | Daily Mail Online


----------



## DaSDGuy

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 159301


Another mass sniffer event.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Tech




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Sneakers

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 159617


groan....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

I had to research that one....


----------



## Gilligan

Sneakers said:


> I had to research that one....


----------



## GoodnessME

Sneakers said:


> I had to research that one....


And??????


----------



## Sneakers

GoodnessME said:


> And??????


And.... I figured out what it meant!!


----------



## DoWhat

GoodnessME said:


> And??????


W + Anchor = ?


----------



## jrt_ms1995

DoWhat said:


> W + Anchor = ?


W + Anchor = Calistress


----------



## Bonehead

DoWhat said:


> W + Anchor = ?


Wanker....


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Monello




----------



## Tech




----------



## Monello




----------



## Tech




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

yep, it did


----------



## Sneakers

I got it right away.  Must be my pornogr...uh...photographic mamory..uh.. memory kicking in...


----------



## Kyle

Seems my pornogr...uh...photographic memory is failing me.


----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


>


Just as I was telling myself that I don’t get it, I got it.


----------



## PJay

Merlin99 said:


> Just as I was telling myself that I don’t get it, I got it.



I got it after you reposted it.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## GURPS

COVID-19 | Restrictions generator
					

New restrictions against the COVID-19 pandemic are in place. Find out what you can and cannot do today.




					koronawirus.lol


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello

The most ghetto thing I've seen today on the internet.  I bet ME's name is La-ah.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> View attachment 161845


  pwned.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Merlin99

GopherM said:


> View attachment 161946


I'm going to need to see this flow charted out.


----------



## Kyle

Merlin99 said:


> I'm going to need to see this flow charted out.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

Merlin99 said:


> I'm going to need to see this flow charted out.



Think of a mobius or a never ending infinity loop with no escape...unless you can prove you have all your own teeth.


----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161949


Nailed it.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy

Cat?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162578


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GregV814

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162739


good trivit to put yer fire stone  on.


----------



## Sneakers

I'm tired of this thread.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Detailed instructions are important


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Reported crossing the Ukraine border.


----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> Reported crossing the Ukraine border.


C'mon, it's Ukraine. We zip in, we pick 'em up, we zip right out again. We're not going to Moscow. It's Ukraine. It's like we're going into *Wisconsin*.


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> C'mon, it's Ukraine. We zip in, we pick 'em up, we zip right out again. We're not going to Moscow. It's Ukraine. It's like we're going into *Wisconsin*.


I once got my ass kicked in Wisconsin.


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163060


I'm lost on this one


----------



## RareBreed

Merlin99 said:


> I'm lost on this one


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


>



yep, would never have gotten it.


----------



## Monello

Merlin99 said:


> I'm lost on this one


Google Bill Murray movies.  1 of the mid 1980s one with John Candy.


----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163060


I did this once, walked into the room as soon as the board was shown and said "Elvis Presley's Don't Be Cruel" and was correct.


----------



## Merlin99

Monello said:


> Google Bill Murray movies.  1 of the mid 1980s one with John Candy.


I got that one, the Rick Roll had me stumped.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Sneakers

I saved a copy of that....


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

Galileo!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163855


Wtf?!!


----------



## RoseRed

stgislander said:


> Wtf?!!


IYKYK.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Merlin99

GopherM said:


> View attachment 164205


I swear that's Beetlejuice.


----------



## Monello

That's morning breath's a$shole.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Sneakers

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 164228


----------



## Monello




----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> View attachment 164365


He offered his Honor.

She Honored his offer.

For the rest of the night, it  was Honor and Offer, Honor and Offer.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GopherM

Kyle said:


> View attachment 164478


Probably need a translator for the younger generations.


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DoWhat

Kyle said:


> View attachment 164944


I'm guessing she wont be needing a mattress.


----------



## PrchJrkr

DoWhat said:


> I'm guessing she wont be needing a mattress.


Did you miss the lamp's outfit?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

Forty-one times I hear.


----------



## limblips

Imma pass on these.....


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Sneakers




----------



## Kyle




----------



## rio

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165584


Is it bad that this didn't even take me a moment?


----------



## Kyle

rio said:


> Is it bad that this didn't even take me a moment?


It's permanently etched into anyone over 50.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165584


You can substitute camper if you live on the road.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165584


I had to look it up. My parents never talked to us like that.


----------



## Grumpy

A cowboy, who just moved to Wyoming from Texas, walks into a bar and orders three mugs of Bud. He sits in the back of the room, drinking a sip out of each one in turn. When he finishes them, he comes back to the bar and orders three more.

The bartender approaches and tells the cowboy, "You know, a mug goes flat after I draw it. It would taste better if you bought one at a time..."

The cowboy replies, "Well, you see, I have two brothers. One is an Airborne Ranger, the other is a Navy Seal, both serving overseas somewhere. When we all left our home in Texas, we promised that we'd drink this way to remember the days when we drank together. So I'm drinking one beer for each of my brothers and one for myself."

The bartender admits that this is a nice custom, and leaves it there.

The cowboy becomes a regular in the bar, and always drinks the same way. He orders three mugs and drinks them in turn. One day, he comes in and only orders two mugs. (I know, a tear is coming to my eye too)

All the regulars take notice and fall silent. When he comes back to the bar for the second round, the bartender says, "I don't want to intrude on your grief, but I wanted to offer my condolences on your loss."

The cowboy looks quite puzzled for a moment, then a light dawns in his eyes and he laughs.

"Oh, no, everybody's just fine," he explains, "It's just that my wife and I joined the Baptist Church and I had to quit drinking."

"Hasn't affected my brothers though...."


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> View attachment 165626


It caught the monkey pox.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello




----------



## DoWhat

Monello said:


> View attachment 165628


Eyeing the bitch across the street.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Monello




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jrt_ms1995

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166437


Everyone should recognize this "member" of the opera.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166437


It's a popular song....


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166437



I actually met him about 15 years ago.  He sat down at my table at the cafeteria at Rock Island Arsenal.  I made eye contact with him for a few seconds then said "USO tour is really scraping the bottom of the barrel this year".

Turns out he was in town to judge a "competition" at a local establishment and had made some friends on post.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166437


Pavarotti


----------



## Monello

Enjoy that baskin & robbins next time you go there.


----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> View attachment 166714
> 
> 
> Enjoy that baskin & robbins next time you go there.


Aw dammit Monello.....


----------



## Tech




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Sneakers

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 166975


Can't.  I'm all tapped out.


----------



## limblips

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 166975


Screw that.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Grumpy

took me a sec...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kinnakeet

This_person said:


> View attachment 138471


And you will on your way to O'Malley's


----------



## GopherM

Tech said:


> View attachment 166856


Is this for those times when you only periodically know the correct time?


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

Lizard, Spock.


----------



## DoWhat

Rock, paper, scissors


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## stgislander

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 167346


Isn't that the first place the crime scene investigators look?


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Isn't that the first place the crime scene investigators look?


----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Miker/t

*'Twas the night before Christmas..*


----------



## Kyle

Miker/t said:


> *'Twas the night before Christmas..*
> 
> View attachment 167806


Probably lost to anyone under 40.


----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> Probably lost to anyone under 40.


I was looking for a much deeper meaning.  Completely missed the obvious....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 167865


There are 10 types of people in the world. Those who understand binary and those who don’t.


----------



## Monello




----------



## Miker/t




----------

